# What do you keep your cars in?



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

What seems to be the best storage solution for HO slot cars?



Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I use both a Plano plastic tackle box and a few HWs 48 car storage boxes with the 4 plastic trays inside. For the cars I like to display, I have a bunch of the JL interlocking display cases linked together on the wall.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Most slotters use fishing tackleboxes. Plano has the biggest variety of tackleboxes, check out their site. Other brands work well, too. Best place to look are Dunham sports stores. You can find smaller boxes for well under $10 (which would be perfect for your kids), and they have enough space for a controller, tape and other slotcar tools.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What kind of storage?*

Lets see...
I have a Lexan display case for some of my cars.
And I have plastic toy car cases for some of my cars.
And the cars I race live in a takle box with some of my slotcar tools.
What type of storage are you looking for?
Scott


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have a bunch of Aurora pit cases--that's what I keep the originals in, along with the their clear cases. I also have a bunch of original Hot Wheels carry-cases that I use because I like the cover art, and several AFX and other regular cases. the only tackle-box I have is an original Tyco pit box. I like to use the JL cases for display too. I just pull em' out when it's their turn  .

cheers


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I use a big Plano tackle box too. It has 4 trays inside, plus the top has storage slots too. I keep tools, glue, tires, paintbrushes, etc in the top compartments, and the cars in the trays inside. On my desk, I have a few stackable hardware organizers, like you would use to hold screws, nuts, and small stuff like that. I put a divider in each drawer, and they hold 2 cars per drawer.....18 drawers...36 cars. K-mart has them on sale this week with several different size drawers, so you could build yourself a nice slot car work station/storage area for less then $30.


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, the Tackle box would work good as can get Son a small one and larger one for myself to hold extra parts.

This way I can put mine up and leave sons down so when ever he and friends want to play he has his own little car setup.

At some point I'd like to get a wall unit with glass doors to hang near track but thats why down the line. 

Heck, have'nt even got track yet!

Hope to have Wed. of this coming week.

Thanks all,

Matt


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

On the Plano tackle boxes, could you post what the model numbers are of the ones you're using? They have quite a few different models. I've been using their fishing gear for years and it's good quality.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

My Plano box doesn't have a model # anywhere on it. It has 3 trays and is two tone grey, about 9"x17" and about 9" tall. It came with extra dividers, so you can divide some of the tray compartments up however you like.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Funny you should ask....*

I live in a condo and have a small collection (so far). I just finished building a triple purpose desk/layout/display case that has turned out to be pretty darn useful. The plexiglass top keeps dust to a minimum and allows me to work on it too. When the work is done the lid comes off and we have at it. My unmentionables (over-flow of bodies and parts) are in Plano clear plastic fishing tackle boxes though. Those things are key to keeping things organized. Walmart and stores like that usuall have sales from time to time.


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice set up you have there.

Have to say for a small area that is great idea!

The plexi glass is a nice idea to. 
Kids atart school Tue. and think I will be visting my local hardware stores....LOL. 

Glad I found this site as you folks are on the ball.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Great work there on the table TJD! Thats about the most original, creative, and practical set up I have seen....ever! I live in an apartment, and that is just the ticket for people with limited space. I think I will attempt to build one too. Thanks for the inspiring idea and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neat little setup there! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A very neat race-way set up.
cheers...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I stopped by the local K-Mart and found that the Plano Model 757 was perfectly well suited for use as a pit box. It has a large compartment on top for controllers and bulky items and 4 divided drawers with compartments that fit plenty of cars and parts. I've been looking for the perfect pit case for a while but was having problems finding one that had compartments wide enough for some of my wider 1/64 cars. The Plano Model 757 is a winner, and it costs just about $20 US at K-Mart. Bass Pro Shops has it online for even less.

By the way, for display purposes at home I use the Giovanni Plastics display cases. (http://www.giovanniplastics.com/)


----------

